# Leg injury - Any ideas?



## Brooklyn (Sep 3, 2013)

Brooklyn started limping on Monday from on hour to another. He was not running or playing as far as I know and we have no idea what happened. Maybe he jumped on the bed or the couch and landed funny?

We were letting him rest yesterday to see if it would get better and it did. This morning his limping was really bad and he barely moved at all. Poor guy! So we called the vet and got an appointment right away. We just got back and the vet can't find anything wrong, she felt around and he didn't respond to any pressure and nothing felt out of place, so she can't even tell which leg it is. Our vet is one of the best in the DC area, so I'm quite surprised and disappointed that they couldn't even narrow it down to a leg.

They gave us pain meds for a week and we should come back in if it's not better in three weeks. I won't take him for a walk for the next weeks and try to keep Kingsley away from him to avoid running and jumping.

Has anyone had something similar happen?


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

Sorry I don't have any good advice! Hope you surpass this problem now, how's your puppy?


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie had a leg injury last month but I'm not sure how it happened. She woke up in the morning and wouldn't walk on one of her front paws. I took her to the vet and he said she had a strain in the shoulder area of that leg; she reacted during the exam when he palpated that area. He put her on an anti-inflammatory and said she needed to rest for a couple of weeks so no running, short walk just to pee/poop, and carry her up & down stairs. She seemed fine after 5-7 days but I still restricted her activity for another week so she would fully heal. She's doing great now and I'm hopeful that she won't have any further issues.


----------



## Brooklyn (Sep 3, 2013)

Glad to hear Emmie got better so soon!
Seems like our vets recommended a similar approach. Brooklyn was limping less today, but I think it's a mix between the anti-inflammatory and the pain meds. Fingers are crossed it's only a strain and nothing worse. We are lucky that we have elevators and he can go potty in the apartment, but I'm having a tough time keeping him from jumping on and off the couch. Everytime I notice he wants to go up and down, he already made the jump.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Glad to hear Brooklyn is feeling better! But I'd try to limit his furniture jumping if you can.  

I stopped the anti-inflammatory/pain medicine after 5 days when it made Emmie sick. You're supposed to give it with a full stomach, which I did, but she threw it up after not having an issue for the first 4 days. The good news was she was already on her way to recovery and stopping the medication didn't slow her progress. But keeping her "still" for 2 weeks was hard.


----------

